# need a helmet recommendation for someone with a large narrow head!



## dplevy81 (Mar 17, 2017)

Just as the title says. I have a large, narrow, football shaped head (size 7 3/4) and no matter what I do I can't seem to find a helmet that actually fits and doesn't make me feel like a bobble head. I can literally fit both hands in on the sides of every one I try on. I can't possibly be the only one out there with this problem. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Pic of giant head attached.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a smaller head but lots of helmets definitely seem to try to squish it front to back while leaving lots of space on the side.

Have you tried the Bell helmets with MIPS? The MIPS wraps around your head and tightens to fit the shape of our head. From my understanding, you don't want the helmet shell itself to fit too tightly on your head so that it has room to move and absorb impact. You might be able to get a good fit even with a little space on the sides. You do want the MIPS to fit tightly though. The size L goes up to 62 cm and the XL starts at 61 cm.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Get a haircut!
I agree with mLeier. MIPS does seem to work well to offset some fit issues. I just had a 2 year old Troy Lee A2 take one for the team on Ahab, in Moab. I could feel the helmet move around on my head without any slippage from the MIPS insert. I ended up getting a new Troy Lee A2.....it has an improved MIPS insert and better ventilation. I really like the coverage from this helmet.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a similar shaped head (and no hair) and I'm currently using a Giro Montaro MIPS with success. I should note that I use it with a Sweatbuster as being a heavy sweater with no hair, stock helmet pads don't cut it...

I've found that POCs are too round for our head shape. I tried a IXS Trail and it too was a little too round and the brow was way too low for me. I personally haven't had success with Bells fitting well. I recently tried on a Bontrager Rally MIPS helmet at my LBS and it fit well.

I live in a small market so I don't have access to all the options so I usually order 2-3 helmets when I'm shopping and send the ones back that don't fit. I'm actually in the market for a new helmet and am ordering a Kali Interceptor and Fox Flux and will report back on how those workout.

Not ideal feedback but something to work with. Good luck.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, what a cranium! Check out the big brain on Brad.

I have a similarly shaped head, though on a smaller scale (peanut shaped, long front to rear and this side to side). I disagree with the MIPS comment. I’ve tried a bunch of them and they shells are larger, which will accentuate the problem you’re already having.

Two suggestions: Urge. I bought several of the last-gen Endur-o-matic and it’s perfect for our head shape. Also, the Smith Forefront. Not as good as Urge, but better than anything else I tried (which would be most brands currently on the market).


----------



## Chukwithak (May 4, 2012)

FWIW, and I don’t know the actual shape but Smith makes amazing helmets and they make “Asian” fit items. I know they did it with sunglasses and think they did it with helmets, but I can’t remember for sure, and I don’t know what Asian fit would entail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Asian fit helmets are wide side to side, the opposite of what's needed. He might start needing 6 finger gloves too.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

If you can find a UVEX dealer locally, they might be worth looking at. They tend to have a completely adjustable cradle inside and a wide fit range so they do well on a wide range of head types.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't guess I'd call my head narrow, it's just huge. I found a match in the Bell Stoker. The original non-MIPS fit pretty good, but after retiring it due to a crash last July I upgraded to the Stoker w/ MIPS. The fit with the MIPS version is WAY better and it wasn't bad to start. I wear a 7 7/8 which puts me squarely in the XL category for helmets that come in that size, or just plain out of the running if they don't. With the adjustable fit on the Stoker and other helmets like it I can't imagine that it wouldn't dial in to where you needed it.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

If you can try one, check out the POC Trabec and the the Bell Super2r.
Currently using Sweet Protection Bushwacker since the other two got smashed.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Similar difficulties do to my big head, but I've never given thought to side-to-side sizing as it's usually the internal length/roundness/squareness that gets me. I'm really happy with the POC Tectal. It has the rear adjuster that tightens _around_ your head rather than just snugging it up, giving a very secure, 36-degree feel.


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

My people! You can see a somewhat similar post I made ages ago. Bell helmets have been the best fit for me. I just replaced my Super with the new Sixer, and it is very comfortable, but is wider than necessary. I haven't had *any* forehead hot spot pain in it yet, which is a first for me.


----------

